# 2 Dwarf Lop's



## Leigh (Sep 29, 2008)

We have two dwarf lops roughly about 6 weeks need to find them a home asap as im unable to keep them.

Unsure of sex, still abit scared but I will do my best to socialize them. 
These have both come in a rescues so background is unknown.










Im looking for someone with rabbit experience for these two & prefrable an indoor home.

I would like a donation to help towards food & toys but this isnt essential.


----------



## Leigh (Sep 29, 2008)

these two have gone to an experienced foster home now


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Shame you rehomed them at 6 weeks  they should be with mum until 8 weeks.


----------



## Leigh (Sep 29, 2008)

I know which is why I wanted them to go to an experienced foster home


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Have you found a foster home?


----------



## pete1889 (Dec 19, 2008)

i hope you find a nice home for them


----------

